
You can learn anything - arcxyz
https://my.mindnode.com/KdeMPbxs8KPixsa5YUq5cphqJnQg81vpHaXcDX2i
======
dacohenii
HN thread with more discussion (linked to the github repo this project):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314045)

------
donquichotte
Nice idea, although I would argue this is a comparably small subset of
"anything".

A search function would be nice, e.g. if I search for rock climbing it would
display something like

health->physical->fitness->rock climbing

~~~
neurocroc
The search engine for this mind map is in works and will essentially do what
you have described. User types a query and it will jump to the correct place
in the mind map.

If you want to help create it, please do. There is a slack group for the
project.

slack group: [https://knowledge-map.slack.com/](https://knowledge-
map.slack.com/)

search engine: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map-search-
engin...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map-search-engine)

------
LordKano
This looks interesting. I'll have to take some time and explore it later.

------
pplonski86
how to use it?

~~~
neurocroc
You can just click the link ([http://bit.ly/learning-
mind](http://bit.ly/learning-mind))

Choose a topic you would like to learn and click on it. Emojis have meaning
and here is what they mean ([https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-
map#documentatio...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-
map#documentation-)). I hope you find something interesting.

